# Hood liner



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

One of the clips fell out of my hood liner. So it's starting to sag alil I was wondering.what's the purpose of it any way and if I remove it what to exspect to happen. Thanks


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

The liner is there to protect the paint on your hood from the heat that is in the engine bay. It also offers a little sound deadening. If you remove it, you will run the risk of damaging the paint on your hood. Go to your local GM dealer and order replacement clips so you can secure the liner and keep your hood looking good.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've had mine out for a while now. No issues.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

It may take a few years. And it may not happen at all on the GTO. But why take the chance when it's so cheap to fix it yourself. I've seen plenty of other kinds of cars that have damaged paint on the hood because they removed the hood liner. 

Why did you remove yours Dan?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It had a whole ton of salt residue in it from the previous owner, who apparently didn't care if they drove it in winter/salt.

I still have it, and need to wash it, but I've just been lazy.


----------



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok thank you very much


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The GM part number is 73370142 for those retainers. List price is $3.47 ea.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

FastFrank said:


> It may take a few years. And it may not happen at all on the GTO. But why take the chance when it's so cheap to fix it yourself. I've seen plenty of other kinds of cars that have damaged paint on the hood because they removed the hood liner.
> 
> Why did you remove yours Dan?


I don't belive that. The base HHR has a hood liner. The SS with the hot ass running turbo motor doesn't. It doesn't damage the paint or they would put it on. I personally think they are mostly for sound deading more then for heat.

Plus many aftermarket hoods don't have liners and they are OK.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I don't belive that. The base HHR has a hood liner. The SS with the hot ass running turbo motor doesn't. It doesn't damage the paint or they would put it on. I personally think they are mostly for sound deading more then for heat.
> 
> Plus many aftermarket hoods don't have liners and they are OK.


You can believe what you want.  You're welcome to come to my house and look at my 91 and 89 Honda Preludes if you don't believe engine bay heat can damage paint. Honda didn't deem it necessary to include hood liners on the 3rd generation Preludes that were sold in the US. Both cars have damaged paint right above the exhaust manifold. I also used to own a 76 Monte Carlo that had damaged paint on the hood. The hood liner was missing when I bought the car. The rest of the paint on the car was perfect.

Of course it depends on the design of the car. And it does take several years for it to happen. But why would you take the chance? I've seen it happen first hand, so I won't be taking a chance on that happening to my goat.:cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Magnusons instructions for the S/C say to remove the hood liner. I kept my hoodliner in just to help keep the S/C noise down. It don't help that much because you can still hear it pretty good outside the car.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Magnusons instructions for the S/C say to remove the hood liner. I kept my hoodliner in just to help keep the S/C noise down. It don't help that much because you can still hear it pretty good outside the car.


Do they tell you to remove it because of clearance issues? 

Paint damage caused by removal of the hood liner may not happen with the way the GTO is designed. The more space there is between the hood and exhaust, the less likely heat will be an issue. I would less inclined to worry about removing the hood liner if using stock exhaust manifolds with stock heat shields in place. It's the exhaust that produces the most heat, and unshielded headers would make the engine bay hotter than a stock setup.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

FastFrank said:


> Do they tell you to remove it because of clearance issues?
> 
> Paint damage caused by removal of the hood liner may not happen with the way the GTO is designed. The more space there is between the hood and exhaust, the less likely heat will be an issue. I would less inclined to worry about removing the hood liner if using stock exhaust manifolds with stock heat shields in place. It's the exhaust that produces the most heat, and unshielded headers would make the engine bay hotter than a stock setup.


Yes sir.

I have coated headers so my under-hood temps are cooler than they were with stock manifolds.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

FastFrank said:


> You can believe what you want.  You're welcome to come to my house and look at my 91 and 89 Honda Preludes if you don't believe engine bay heat can damage paint. Honda didn't deem it necessary to include hood liners on the 3rd generation Preludes that were sold in the US. Both cars have damaged paint right above the exhaust manifold.


Those are notorious for having low quality paint from the factory.

I have s/c and turbo Gm cars that have way higher underhood temps than a n/a will ever see and the paint looks new years later.

Liners hold in heat, trap dirt, and looks like crap im0. I'd take it off.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> Those are notorious for having low quality paint from the factory..


If the original paint on the 21 and 19 year old Honda's I own is good everywhere except the hood, it would lead me to believe that it's not a problem with the paint. The new GTO's are known for having paint issues. GM doesn't exactly have a spotless record when it comes to the quality of their factory paint jobs. Who hasn't owned a GM or two with the peel away paint? I seem to be the lone voice for keeping the liners. It really doesn't matter to me if you keep them or not. I was simply giving advice using the benefit of my experience. You guys can do what you want. I'm keeping mine.:cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It's all good. P & va-G.

BTW the paint is already chipped on the hood. Kinda helped me make the decision too. :lol:


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

FastFrank said:


> If the original paint on the 21 and 19 year old Honda's I own is good everywhere except the hood, it would lead me to believe that it's not a problem with the paint. The new GTO's are known for having paint issues. GM doesn't exactly have a spotless record when it comes to the quality of their factory paint jobs. Who hasn't owned a GM or two with the peel away paint? I seem to be the lone voice for keeping the liners. It really doesn't matter to me if you keep them or not. I was simply giving advice using the benefit of my experience. You guys can do what you want. I'm keeping mine.:cheers


I was just saying. i had a friend with one and his paint was doing weird things everywhere and i remember most that came into the shop were the same way. The ones up north were/are pretty rough.

I hear the new gto's have thin, soft paint and it sucks. Mines holding up well so far. I had issues with late 80's early 90's Gm paint.

Your input is greatly appreciated. :cheers It's always good to hear from people on both sides. Most seem afraid to speak up at times when out numbered on a topic.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> Your input is greatly appreciated. :cheers It's always good to hear from people on both sides. Most seem afraid to speak up at times when out numbered on a topic.


Thanks for saying that man. It feels good to be appreciated, no matter how small. 

Yeah, my friends will all tell you that I'm not afraid to voice my opinion, right or wrong.:cool


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

06gtoin216 said:


> I hear the new gto's have thin, soft paint and it sucks. Mines holding up well so far. I had issues with late 80's early 90's Gm paint.


This is true about GTO's paint.

About having paint problems about 80's GM cars some of that had to do with some cars being painted in California's Van Nyes(sp) plant, I think. I'm not sure but I think that Cali was using more water based paint than anybody else.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

This begs the question, what is the purpose of a hoodliner if not to protect from heat and engine crud/junk? I've always "heard" it was for the prevention of heat damage, and being that our paint is so thin, I wouldn't push it. Just me.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

BlackJackByte said:


> This begs the question, what is the purpose of a hoodliner if not to protect from heat and engine crud/junk? I've always "heard" it was for the prevention of heat damage, and being that our paint is so thin, I wouldn't push it. Just me.


It serves a purpose. Beleave me if it didn't then companies would have done away with them long ago to save a buck. 

Look at it this way GM don't even key the crank pulley anymore except for the S/C motors.


----------



## fleshmcfilth123 (May 9, 2010)

Forgive me if I'm mistaken, but I believe the primary function of the hood liner is as a flame-retardent blanket. In the event of an underhood fire, the plastic tabs melt, and the liner blankets the engine, smothering the flames from oxygen.



GM4life said:


> It serves a purpose. Beleave me if it didn't then companies would have done away with them long ago to save a buck.
> 
> Look at it this way GM don't even key the crank pulley anymore except for the S/C motors.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

fleshmcfilth123 said:


> Forgive me if I'm mistaken, but I believe the primary function of the hood liner is as a flame-retardent blanket. In the event of an underhood fire, the plastic tabs melt, and the liner blankets the engine, smothering the flames from oxygen.


Thats a good one. Now that you've said it, I've heard that one time too.:confused


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I took my hood liner off. No issues at all.


----------

